

The truly personal computer - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21645131-smartphone-defining-technology-age-truly-personal-computer

======
walterbell
One of the better overviews of mobile and IoT. A few quotes:

 _".. evolution has equipped [the Ood] with two brains—one in their heads, the
other carried around in their hand.

.. a computer that is always with you .. undermines old certainties about what
was what and who was who ..

.. spatial cues—getting into a lift or onto a train, for example—can reliably
trigger a check of the screen ..

.. the world’s smallest slot machines ..

.. lives playing out in a “timeless time” in which activities and exchanges
happen in parallel or even backwards (when people’s lives come with timelines,
it is a common experience to find out what they said first only after you know
what they said next)."_

Edit: If this article was a Fringe episode, apps on the mobile would be
portals into possible universes, each trying to convince users to choose one
pocket universe for physical materialization.

------
mynameishere
Why is the editor getting cheeky with the ELO, Rick Astley, and Steely Dan
references? It's pointless joking, I guess, but it makes me think...how many
other dumb sub-headlines did I not understand? Why do otherwise serious
magazines do that kind of thing?

~~~
slyall
It is the house style. They do funny captions on photos too or amusing photos
to illustrate serious stories.

------
kleer001
well written and accurate, but nothing new, or to me very interesting

